# Keeping the girls in place... (Sport bras)



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

So I had a lesson tonight and had my boyfriend take videos through out it. I noticed that my girls were bouncing up and down a LOT. I was wondering what sport bras you guys have tried/used and found good.

I am around a 42 DDD if that helps.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Ah, I swear I searched this site before posting this topic and couldn't find anything. I do a google search afterwards and BAM first link. 

http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/plus-size-sports-riding-bra-100332/

So there, if anyone else was curious and hadn't found a link of knowledge there you go. :-|


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, there you go! That thread is a gem. YOu ARE a cowboy's dream.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Well, there you go! That thread is a gem. YOu ARE a cowboy's dream.


LOL I guess you are right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for finding this thread! I'm not a big rider (size 6), but was somehow blessed with a DDD sized cup. Not real fun for a girl who loves to ride . It's a battle to find bras that fit, and even more to find sports bras that will support me properly. So thanks to everyone posting where to find bras that fit us (more than busty) girls!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

The Genie Bra!!!!! Trust me They aren't going to move in these stuckers! By far best support ever and it gives shape- so you'll have something to flawnt Lol


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

I go a cup and width size smaller. Keeps the under control and close to me. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Anything has to be better than duct tape over the bra! BTDT


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I like wearing two - a regular bra and a sports bra on top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I like wearing two - a regular bra and a sports bra on top.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do the same. The cute VS underneath and a runner's compression tank over. Bra keeps from having the "uniboob" look and the tank keeps the girls in check.


----------



## HFH (Jul 1, 2012)

*The Best Sports bras*

I've found the best sport bras at sport shops and sometimes you can get a pretty good deal at Big 5 stores if you have any in your area. If you have to pay a little more believe me they are worth it!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

HFH said:


> I've found the best sport bras at sport shops and sometimes you can get a pretty good deal at Big 5 stores if you have any in your area. If you have to pay a little more believe me they are worth it!


 I have never heard of Big 5 so I am going to guess they don't have those where I live. My budget was around 0-80$ for a good one. I found one I liked the idea of (the Enell sports bra) and I found a retailer 30-40 mins from me but they only have the size 4... and it looks like I would need their size 5. I have been trying to lose weight in the mean time while I keep looking or ask the retailer to order in a size 5 for me.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I like wearing two - a regular bra and a sports bra on top.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That has been the soulution for me as well, one to keep them up and one to mash them in lol


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> I like wearing two - a regular bra and a sports bra on top.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i must be over doing it:lol:.. i wear the regular bra and 2 sports bra's ..:shock:

always have done it for sports so just automatically do it for riding..


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Ok, now I have a dilemma finding a swimsuit for my 34DDD cup. I need some help! 

Went to my usual bra store ( Dillards), as they carry my size bra and asked if they could help me find a good, supportive swimsuit. They showed me over to the underwire swimwear section and said this is all we have. They looked around at different swimsuits and asked me what size bra I wear, then turned to me and said: I'm sorry, we just don't have anything for you. The sales lady then said, Victoria's secret wouldn't have anything your size either. Maybe you could try Lane Bryant?

So now I'm stuck! I can't find anything that works for me! I'm big chested, but small on the bottom. It's so frustrating! I don't what to stand out in the water with a tshirt and shorts for my bathing suit, but I may have to settle. I need a swim suit for my vacation in a few weeks, as we will be swimming. Anyone know of any stores with swim attire for me?


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

SaddleStrings said:


> Ok, now I have a dilemma finding a swimsuit for my 34DDD cup. I need some help!
> 
> Went to my usual bra store ( Dillards), as they carry my size bra and asked if they could help me find a good, supportive swimsuit. They showed me over to the underwire swimwear section and said this is all we have. They looked around at different swimsuits and asked me what size bra I wear, then turned to me and said: I'm sorry, we just don't have anything for you. The sales lady then said, Victoria's secret wouldn't have anything your size either. Maybe you could try Lane Bryant?
> 
> So now I'm stuck! I can't find anything that works for me! I'm big chested, but small on the bottom. It's so frustrating! I don't what to stand out in the water with a tshirt and shorts for my bathing suit, but I may have to settle. I need a swim suit for my vacation in a few weeks, as we will be swimming. Anyone know of any stores with swim attire for me?


I've got the same issue. What I do is just pick out a sports bra that fits and use that as a swim top, then you just have to find bottoms to match. 
Bras and swim tops are practically the same thing anymore anyway.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

SaddleStrings said:


> ...
> 
> So now I'm stuck! I can't find anything that works for me! I'm big chested, but small on the bottom. It's so frustrating! I don't what to stand out in the water with a tshirt and shorts for my bathing suit, but I may have to settle. I need a swim suit for my vacation in a few weeks, as we will be swimming. Anyone know of any stores with swim attire for me?


I totally answered this on my phone and it never sent! Grr  

I got my bathing suit at bikini bay. They let you mix and match different tops with bottoms. They also have realistic sizes. 

Bikini Bay Nevada Inc.
It appears they only have 1 in the US... But they might have an online store.


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't have many sports bras but my favorite is my Under Armour bra. It is so comfortable and I love wearing it to the barn. I love that sporty material haahaha. And I also have one from Target. Not as good quality but serves the same purpose just as well!


----------



## ladyicon (Mar 13, 2012)

I use the Shock Absorber level 4 bra. Find it on sale at Fig Leaves.com. They are in another country, but I believe they have a distributor in the USA.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

I always wear a normal bra, but one size too small, and then a snug cami under my t-shirt. There is not enough support in the world to keep my girls under control, but my method usually keeps them in my shirt at least!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

I wasn't blessed with big girls.. but for me I love lululemon's ta-ta tamers to keep the girls in check. :lol:


----------



## huntermagoo (Aug 8, 2012)

I ride with a regular bra and a sports bra over. When the girls are not in control it truly affects your balance in the saddle. I hate the uniboob look. this gives you definition as well as support


----------

